# Extractor frames: radial or tangential?



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I have an extractor 20 frames radial model . Maybe next year has to buy another . My question at this point is whether to buy the radial or tangential model with automatic reversal? Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In the USA, tangential extractors are 'entry level' machines based on low price and corresponding low throughput. The required flipping of frames would be done by hand after stopping the extractor.

In North America, to my knowledge, high volume operations use radial extractors with frames that are loaded automatically from a conveyor after passing through a decapper.

So I was taken aback by your suggestion that there were automatic frame flippers in tangential extractors, but some research found this ... 


> _Part-time beekeepers with up to 200 bee colonies​_These apiaries use either big radial extractors with 36 or 60 frames or, depending on the frame size, very effective self-turning extractors with 12 to 16 frames. In Central or Northern Europe the self-turning extractor is used more often. This is because here they have bigger frame sizes and higher honey viscosity (caused by the different kind of honey). In Southern European they use almost only radial extractors because they work with shallow frames and because of the higher outside temperatures the honey is considerably more fluid than in our area.
> 
> _More at this link:
> _http://shop.carl-fritz.de/index.php?language=en&cPath=2


Note the references to different frame sizes. North American honey production uses "standard" Dadant style frames almost exclusively.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you Graham!
For now and the next two years , until the 1000 hives this self-extracting line seems to me to be even dispensable. Then I will certainly have to evolve to this solution. Here we can buy this self-extracting line from 10 000 €.

My lavender honey and my chestnut honey is very fluid , but the holm oak honeydew is already much thicker . I'll have to examine this issue more closely, taking into account the very useful information that you made me come.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>So I was taken aback by your suggestion that there were automatic frame flippers in tangential extractors,

There used to be available a Superior Lifetime 8 frame extractor that would flip the frames with a manual lever. Not much comes up about them on a search.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it safe to say that hot room is almost a necessity when running a radial extractor? If not, it is desireable to warm unextracted frames to 100F(37.8C) plus by some method. If you don't, honey does not extract very well. Extracting is also slow and extracting can be hard on the foundation and comb.

IMHO, if you can warm the unextracted frames, then a radial extractor is fastest and most efficient.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> There used to be available a Superior Lifetime 8 frame extractor that would flip the frames with a manual lever. Not much comes up about them on a search.


One thing that _*does *_come up on a search is that Ollie used to own one! 



odfrank said:


> I recommend that you buy my 1935 Superior Lifetime 8 frame tangenital galvanized extractor. Working condition. Antiques are a great conversation piece, and I'm close enough for you to drive down and pick it up. Make me an offer.


Did yours flip frames, Ollie?


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

mgolden said:


> Is it safe to say that hot room is almost a necessity when running a radial extractor? If not, it is desireable to warm unextracted frames to 100F(37.8C) plus by some method.


Here in Portugal is not necessary neither one thing nor the other. The ambient temperature at the time of harvest rarely goes below 27-30ºC the shade. On the way from the apiary to honey extraction room, heats up even more, and usually I have no problems in the extraction . If on a rare chance I see that honey is not warm enough , I keep the supers a day or two until I get a sunny day , to place them in the sun for one or two hours. It is sufficient , economic and ecological.
Here I'm going to do apiary to harvest around 6,30h-7,00h the morning to escape the heat . There are some beekeepers around here who have experienced already make harvest at night. I'd rather get up early and do it early.



> Extracting is also slow and extracting can be hard on the foundation and comb.


Yes, I agree with you. I usually never harvest the honey from foundation comb. All my supers are mediums.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I want to thank all of you who so kindly gave me your opinion.
I'll see also from some Portuguese and commercial beekeepers Spaniards which has been the solution they have most enjoyed.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > There used to be available a Superior Lifetime 8 frame extractor that would flip the frames with a manual lever. Not much comes up about them on a search.One thing that _*does *_come up on a search is that Ollie used to own one!
> Did yours flip frames, Ollie?


Yes. I think Dee Lusby has one. No pictures on the internet?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I used an old galvanized one back in the 70s.It was huge and held 8 frames in baskets.When you were done with one side you grabbed a brake lever and it flipped the baskets to the other side. Worked well but took up a LOT of space.


----------

